# Our 25 year old pride and joy



## Ginge3685 (Aug 17, 2015)

Our 25 year old Pilote R850S still runs beautifully and takes us everywhere even with the towcar!!


----------



## GRWXJR (Aug 17, 2015)

Very nice!

Wouldn't mind one myself, as long as parts are available then the simple engine and lack of electrickery is right up my street.  I even like the boxy shape of these and the old Hymer's.  If I could find a nice one within my meagre budgets then I'd be very tempted.

I'm guessing its Fiat or Renault Trafic drivetrain?


----------



## Ginge3685 (Aug 17, 2015)

GRWXJR said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Wouldn't mind one myself, as long as parts are available then the simple engine and lack of electrickery is right up my street.  I even like the boxy shape of these and the old Hymer's.  If I could find a nice one within my meagre budgets then I'd be very tempted.
> 
> I'm guessing its Fiat or Renault Trafic drivetrain?



No its a Talbot 1500, and I have never had a problem with parts, except I had to get replacement rear spring hangers (the achilles heel of the Talbot) none in UK but sourced a pair in South Africa for £150 including postage!!! Oh It cost me £6500 + £2000 for interior refurb


----------



## jeanette (Aug 17, 2015)

No matter what age it is if it gets you where you want to go and you are happy it should not matter. it could be a brand new one or a self build if it makes you happy that's all that matters. By the way nice van and I hope you have plenty of happy travels in it.:camper:


----------



## Herbenny (Aug 17, 2015)

I agree its a great van


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice van, just love the updated bright exterior colour it's been given.


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 19, 2015)

A beautiful old lady! She oozes cosiness and comfort. Long may she trundle!

Regards Rog.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice van, maybe if you don't know it's full history, it may be worth changing the cam belt etc just for peace of mind.!

jt


----------



## Ginge3685 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Cam belt*



john t said:


> Nice van, maybe if you don't know it's full history, it may be worth changing the cam belt etc just for peace of mind.!
> 
> jt



Cambelt has been done and new wheel bearings on all corners. Just looking for a replacement washroom sink, slight damage on mine.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 6, 2015)

That looks a nice old bus


----------

